# what kind of dressing for the oral interview



## Kenny H (Mar 5, 2009)

some people say wear a suit, some people say wear a tee and jean, i can't make my mind


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

"Dress casual" ....think Friday dress down at the office...no jeans/t-shirts - no suits/ties.
Haircut and a shave mandatory ~ if you have a beard/facial hair...tighten it up and make sure there is no food in it.
A breath mint will smell fresh and combat "dry mouth".

It might not be the most glamorous job, but it's not tending bar at the corner gin mill.


----------



## Kenny H (Mar 5, 2009)

could you give me some suggestion what kind of dressing....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

A rule of thumb with interviews is to dress one level above the way you will be dressing on the job. So, for a lifeguard interview this means actually wearing shorts and a tshirt instead of a bathing suit. :laughing:

For an electrician, this means as Celtic said - business casual. Don't wear jeans, wear a collared shirt of some kind though not a button down necessarily, and dress shoes. No sneakers or work boots. Look clean and presentable.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Kenny H said:


> could you give me some suggestion what kind of dressing....



I like ranch and thousand island... blue cheese for hot wings :thumbsup:

- shirt w/buttons and a collar...not "suit ready", maybe a Polo shirt
- a sweater/sweatshirt if the weather warrants it.
- clean pants ~ no necessarily "Dockers", but no one wants to see the "Joe Boxer" logo on your ass while your crotch is down to your knees either.
- clean shoes/boots...they don't need to be dress shoes so shiny you can look up your dates dress....and if boots ~ tie the dam laces.


Like this guy:









...or anything from Carhartt with a collar.


These guys FAIL:


----------

